# Mass 8/5



## yesmandroc (Aug 5, 2011)

*Nass 8/5*

Decided to try to hit all the new stuff at the soccer fields. This is the area of Nass I have most neglected, so I never really knew it that well. I think I hit most everything. I don't know all the names but here goes.

Started with the Big Dipper then took the ST directly across from it. Then I hung a right(?) and did Plan B top to bottom (PP'd around the rollers). Left on the white dot to the top (almost threw up) then right on that old ST downhill. Crossed the white dot and took what Si think is called Easy Out? Right at the top and down what I think is the Long Way Home to the blue trail. Left in Blue, right on Purple Dot, around Crash's Cliffs. Llama Farm Bypass, downhill to Punch Brook, out to cross Punch Brook Rd., Boneyard and George Washington back to the car. 6-ish miles. That new stuff is killer! Buff and flowy. Good job! If I missed something I need a tour.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2011)

Soccer fields are the wave of the future.  Sounds like you hit most of it!


----------



## mattm59 (Aug 6, 2011)

*thanks*

now I know the names of some of what I hit today, and the top twice, but not the Stone road stuff.Dip...straight across...right at second main trail then left on the singletrack...down the hill and veer right at the Vee. We tried those brand new trails,new since last month, one ain't done, the other was quite interesting, pretty soft, but will be sweet in time. Last time I was out was with BVibert and I hit a tree, messing my liver and ribs up.At 52 I don't heal like I used to, and I think it's been a month. Tapped a sapling lightly today, and damn it still hurts in there, but it sure felt good once I got my timing going again. I feel so freaking lucky to live pretty close to such wonderful trails, and Aaron and I were talking about doing some 5 hour days come fall.Aaron loves going down that trail you and we went up twice today...on a Hardtail...roots and rocks, damn my teeth have to be clenched or I'll bite my tongue going down that stuff. Managed to climb a good portion of it today 2 times, absolutely no-one out but us today.Hope to be getting back out regularly pretty soon. Not too into what Brian showed us on Stone Rd., I prefer smoother stuff, but thanks to the folks making this stuff and showing me around a bit (Mlegg and BVibert) Kingdom Trails is a distant memory


----------

